# install FreeBSD from iso on HDD



## Azazello (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi

I'd like to be able to install FreeBSD from an iso via GRUB2. My USB sticks have been taken from safe places by my young boys. The only specific way I've seen is 3 years old and the file layout in 8 seems different from 10. Could someone help me sort this out please? So far I have this, but there is no /boot/mfsroot.gz on the bootonly iso (this used 8) so it fails on 10.


```
menuentry "FreeBSD Boot"{
set isofile=/iso/FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly.iso
  loopback loop $isofile
  kfreebsd (loop)/boot/kernel/kernel
  kfreebsd_module (loop)/boot/mfsroot.gz type=mfs_root
}
```

The /iso folder is on my Slackware root partition/slice.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------

